# Beretta ARX 100?



## Loki (Mar 12, 2015)

Beretta ARX 100; I need input from an expert & experienced user of this weapon. What is your opinion of the Beretta ARX 100, pros and cons based on field use, operation and objective observations as a professional?  I'm interested in experienced users / operators opinion relative to this weapon specifically, not general opinions or conclusions. What malfunctions, breakages and stoppages have you experienced with this weapon specifically?    

Thank you in advance 
Respectfully


----------

